# number the menus



## netserf57 (Nov 8, 2005)

It would be helpful navigating the TiVo menus if I could use the number keys to select the menu items. This would save the up/down select cycle.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can, except the selections are hodden codes;
10. Shortcuts
Backdoor mode not required, listed here for completeness.

TiVo 0 - Plays the TiVo guy boot movie
TiVo 1 - Goes to the Now Playing list. (in 2.5, goes to the Season Pass Manager)
TiVo 2 - Goes to the To Do list.
TiVo 3 - Goes to Wishlists (in 2.x+)
TiVo 4 - Goes to the "Browse By Name" screen.
TiVo 5 - Goes to the "Browse By Channel" screen in 1.3, and to "LiveTV" in 2.0. No, nobody knows why they changed it. They changed it back to "Browse by Channel" for 2.5 though.
TiVo 6 - Goes to the "Browse By Time" screen.
TiVo 7 - Goes to the "Record Time/Channel" screen (manual record).
TiVo 8 - Goes to the "TiVo's Suggestions" screen.
TiVo 9 - Goes to the "Network Showcases" screen.
TiVo TiVo - Goes to the Now Playing List (in 2.x+)
TiVo Slow (4.0 only) - Goes to "Messages and Setup"


----------



## netserf57 (Nov 8, 2005)

classicsat said:


> You can, except the selections are hodden codes;
> 10. Shortcuts
> Backdoor mode not required, listed here for completeness.
> 
> ...


I figured there were shortcuts I won't ever remember.
thanx


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

/brand new to Series 2

Are these shortcuts for all brands/all remotes/etc.?


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

I believe the shortcuts are the same across the board.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

dirtypacman said:


> I believe the shortcuts are the same across the board.


They dropped TiVo-0 for the series 2 DTiVos (and went back and removed it from all except the Sony series 1 DTiVos).  But aside from that, I believe those shortcuts work on all models.


----------

